# time of the day



## hhtt

"time of the day" ifadesinin Türkçe'deki karşılıkları neler olabilir?


----------



## MamaJello

Günün ... vakti. 
Günün ... saati.


----------



## Şafak

hhtt said:


> "time of the day" ifadesinin Türkçe'deki karşılıkları neler olabilir?


Bize bir örnek verebilir misin? Bu ifadeyi cümlede görmek istiyorum. O zaman cümleyi İngilizceden Türkçeye çevirebileceğiz.


----------



## hhtt

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Bize bir örnek verebilir misin? Bu ifadeyi cümlede görmek istiyorum. O zaman cümleyi İngilizceden Türkçeye çevirebileceğiz.



"dusk is the time of the day when the daylight fades."


----------



## Şafak

Bu durumda cümleyi bu şekilde çeviririm:

_Alacakaranlık, gün ışığının kaybolduğu zaman(dır)._

Dürüst olmak gerekirse, cümleyi farklı bir şekilde nasıl tercüme edeceğimi bilmiyorum.


----------



## hhtt

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Bu durumda cümleyi bu şekilde çeviririm:
> 
> _Alacakaranlık,* gün ışığının kaybolduğu* zaman(dır)._
> 
> Dürüst olmak gerekirse, cümleyi farklı bir şekilde nasıl tercüme edeceğimi bilmiyorum.



Ben de tam bilmiyorum. Belki de "*gündüz aydınlığının kararmaya başladığı*" veya "*aydınlığın iyice zayıfladığı*" olabilir.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

sanırım "gün yüzü"

she won't give you the time of   day - çok çektirecek sana

ama doğru kullanım

" the time of day "


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

ama benim örneklerim sizin cümlenizi karşılamaz


"dusk is the time of the day when the daylight fades."

gün ışığının kararması(dusk - akşam karanlığı )   günün gün ışığının solduğu vakittir.

From Dusk 'Til Dawn 

diye de bir film vardır.

çok üst üste post olduysa lütfen bir mod silsin.

Teşekkürler!


----------



## hhtt

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> çok üst üste post olduysa lütfen bir mod silsin.



Üst üste post olması daha iyi.


----------

